# Updating a Sand Tower.



## Xavier A. (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello again,
I have a sand tower, but I'm not so glad with.
So I decide to updating keeping only the tower in wood and the sand tank. Adding new details and others. 











After several days of investigating, I found pictures of the details that I was missing.
And I got down to work.
Here's a little about the construction process.













































































































































Besides I put a small boiler (scratch)

































And this is the result,






































































and here, with old wood tower structure beside. Updated too.







































Some closeup details of opening device.
















































































































Hope you like it. 
And... I hope don't boring you with my posts.

Greetings
Xavier


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

That is an amazing work of art. Great job...


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I did not know you could place that many photos in one post???


----------



## Xavier A. (Feb 25, 2011)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Posted By NTCGRR on 20 May 2011 04:30 PM 
I did not know you could place that many photos in one post??? Maybe I post too many pictures.... sorry.
Next time, I must to try to select only a few.
Regards,


Xavier


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I LIKE IT! 

Greg


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Excellent!! That is a very nicely done structure!


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Xavier A. on 20 May 2011 04:59 PM 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Posted By NTCGRR on 20 May 2011 04:30 PM 
I did not know you could place that many photos in one post??? Maybe I post too many pictures.... sorry.
Next time, I must to try to select only a few.
Regards,


Xavier 
No sir, you are not posting too many pictures, you're doing just fine.







You could try arranging them differently maybe, check out your above reply.







Real nice job on the scratch build on the structure and the loading spout and boiler are exceptional.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

No I did not mean that wrongly, I was just surprised.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

WOW, that is really nice...I need one for my NG empire. 

Chris


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Xavier, thanks for posting / sharing these step-by-step pictures of the construction of this beautiful building! 
Much appreciated!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow. What detail! You're glad with that!


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

That's inspiring! Thanks for posting ALL the pictures! 
Best, 
TJ


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

yes thank you real nice


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Wow!!! Thats amazing. Real nice job. I love all the detail on the boiler. Thanks for posting. 

-Kevin.


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

VERY nice!!! . What do you use to weather the wood ?.


----------



## Xavier A. (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for your feedback. 
To weather the wood, I use acrylic paints diluted in alcohol. 
Usually, 1 part paint for 6 parts of alcohol. 
It's like a tint. 
In some parts, I apply the dye with an airbrush, others simply with a brush. 
Anyway, at least 3 layers of dye. And between each layer, a bit of sandpaper. 

Regards 

Xavier


----------



## mikegiangrande (Apr 10, 2011)

Xavier,

You are very talented. A couple questions from someone who has yet to actually construct his own buildings:

(1) what wood do you use?

(2) Do you have any You Tube "How-To" videos to share?

Thanks.


----------



## Xavier A. (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for your kind comment. 
About wood, mainly balsa wood, pine and oak. 
And about video, sorry, I haven't made any. I'm not so good for do it. 
Regards, 

Xavier


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

He does have a very informative How To thread here. Look for his service station. Oh, here it is: http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/7/aft/120629/afv/topic/Default.aspx


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

I really like what you have done. You now have something that's really unique and original. Good work.


----------

